# Temporary Installations 590.4



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I failed a temp panel installation because I hard wired the SEOOW cords for the spider boxes to the breakers. There isn't a male/female connection between the panel and the spider box, just a female on the very end to go into the spider box. He said the breaker can't be considered a means of disconnect?

I've been digging through the code book and I can't find anything in that section about requiring this as a disconnecting means either in 590 or in 400.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

His report specifically says "cords are not to be hardwired to panel, they must use receptacles to connect to power for spider boxes". He did not cite a code reference.

I cannot find anything that says a cord cannot be hardwired to a breaker. Somebody please correct me because I'm getting more irritated the more I think I'm right.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

The wording makes no sense. If a female end under the panel is a disconnect why wouldn't the female at the end of the cord to the box be considered one? A breaker is a better disco than a cord and cap.

I'm not saying the inspector is wrong or right but his logic is suspicious. 

I find that some inspectors try to pressure me into a failed inspection by making things up and gauging my response. 

Never forget that you can ask for an article infraction during the inspection.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe the inspector is thinking that by installing the cord on a breaker it becomes "Permanent" ? I know you said its temporary wiring, but is it possible he is looking at it as using flexible cord for permanent wiring? OR
Maybe he is thinking about 400.7(B) ?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Maybe the inspector is thinking that by installing the cord on a breaker it becomes "Permanent" ? I know you said its temporary wiring, but is it possible he is looking at it as using flexible cord for permanent wiring? Flexible cords are not considered a wiring method.
> ???????????


Not for permanent set up .,

but the temporary set up that part I do not know what TGGT's inspector thinking of that.

But I am assuming but not for a fact yet but if that inspector thinking it was set up for long term temporary set up that may be a issue.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> Maybe the inspector is thinking that by installing the cord on a breaker it becomes "Permanent" ? I know you said its temporary wiring, but is it possible he is looking at it as using flexible cord for permanent wiring? OR
> Maybe he is thinking about 400.7(B) ?


I thought the same thing, but the female end of the cord would disconnect the spider box. I'm not hardwiring the breaker to the spiderbox. 

If I'm at the panel to unplug the cable, I can just as easily flip the breaker. He knows it's a temp panel, it was a temp panel inspection. I won't be moving the cable much after the install. It may be unconventional, but I made this panel specific for this job, it's not one the shop sent out. I have no receptacles below the panel because we don't need them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> Maybe the inspector is thinking that by installing the cord on a breaker it becomes "Permanent" ? I know you said its temporary wiring, but is it possible he is looking at it as using flexible cord for permanent wiring? OR
> Maybe he is thinking about 400.7(B) ?


I'm going to look really foolish asking this, but i can't seem to locate 400.7

Did you mean 400.17?
:surprise:

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> His report specifically says "cords are not to be hardwired to panel, they must use receptacles to connect to power for spider boxes". He did not cite a code reference.
> 
> I cannot find anything that says a cord cannot be hardwired to a breaker. Somebody please correct me because I'm getting more irritated the more I think I'm right.


Funny, I've seen plenty of temps just like this for events outside from concerts to plays and they were inspected by everyone from the electrical inspector to the building inspector with no failures.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I put twist lock caps on and passed.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

He is an idiot. He is reading codes preventing using flexible cord as permanent wiring. This is temporary so that doesn't apply. Besides, as long as there is a cord cap on one end it can be considered a means of disconnect. The breaker is also a means of disconnect. Once again, he is an idiot. Many jurisdictions don't even inspect temporary around here. I installed a 1600 amp outdoor temporary service for the GC and sub-contractor "trailer city" on a new hospital construction project. It included a dozen 100 amp trailer feeds, two 200 amp trailer feeds and two 400 amp trailer feeds, with no inspection. But your inspector is worried about some temporary SO cords.............. what a shame.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> I put twist lock caps on and passed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


So, you basically made an extension cord? Did you mount boxes and receptacles at the temp panel location?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

btharmy2 said:


> So, you basically made an extension cord? Did you mount boxes and receptacles at the temp panel location?


Yes.

And no.

It was really dumb.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

So, there are still cords hanging out of the panel by connectors with female cord caps on them(which he said is a code violation). However, they are much shorter than before and are connected to the spider boxes with the extension cords you made. Being shorter makes them not a code violation now? I don't get how it is any different than before besides the length of the cord leaving the panel?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Are the SO cords wired to to gfci circuit breakers?
If not , maybe this is why he red tagged ya


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

btharmy2 said:


> So, there are still cords hanging out of the panel by connectors with female cord caps on them(which he said is a code violation). However, they are much shorter than before and are connected to the spider boxes with the extension cords you made. Being shorter makes them not a code violation now? I don't get how it is any different than before besides the length of the cord leaving the panel?


Exactly. Passed with flying colors. I have to put a tarp over them now because they are not raintight caps.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

lighterup said:


> Are the SO cords wired to to gfci circuit breakers?
> If not , maybe this is why he red tagged ya


I thought about this. Now that the ends are more vulnerable to moisture they should be on gfci breakers. The spider boxes are inside.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

TGGT said:


> I failed a temp panel installation because I hard wired the SEOOW cords for the spider boxes to the breakers. There isn't a male/female connection between the panel and the spider box, just a female on the very end to go into the spider box. He said the breaker can't be considered a means of disconnect?
> 
> I've been digging through the code book and I can't find anything in that section about requiring this as a disconnecting means either in 590 or in 400.


That's exactly how we do it, I just disconnected 6 spider box cords this week just as you described on a project we're finishing up.

I've always had the temp power service inspection done, gotten the temp service heated up and then installed the cords. Maybe I've gotten lucky, but I've never had an inspector balk at what I've done when they've been on site for the other inspections. I've never specifically called them back for another inspection other than the initial service/underground inspection for the temp service. 

Are you calling them for a final on your temp service and they're seeing the cords then?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

TGGT said:


> I thought about this. Now that the ends are more vulnerable to moisture they should be on gfci breakers. The spider boxes are inside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I just was referring to gfci requirement if this is a
construction job , remodel etc 590.6 (2014 NEC)


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

lighterup said:


> I just was referring to gfci requirement if this is a
> construction job , remodel etc 590.6 (2014 NEC)


I personally have never seen GFCI breakers in a temp panel. The spider boxes have GFCI's and we also have plug in GFCI devices. He didn't cite GFCI protection, just that I couldn't hard wire a cord. 

2014: 590.6 (A)(1) "Listed cord sets or devices incorporating listed ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel identified for portable use shall be permitted."


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

TGGT said:


> I personally have never seen GFCI breakers in a temp panel. The spider boxes have GFCI's and we also have plug in GFCI devices. He didn't cite GFCI protection, just that I couldn't hard wire a cord.
> 
> 2014: 590.6 (A)(1) "Listed cord sets or devices incorporating listed ground-fault circuit-interrupter protection for personnel identified for portable use shall be permitted."


you mentioned a twist lock. You put that on and then you passed?
It's because with a regular 15 or 20 amp end , someone could have
just unplugged it from your spider boxes and used it...no gfci protection.

I'm just spit balling. Now excuse me , but I've got to go back to the
playground and volley some more heads around


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

lighterup said:


> you mentioned a twist lock. You put that on and then you passed?
> It's because with a regular 15 or 20 amp end , someone could have
> just unplugged it from your spider boxes and used it...no gfci protection.
> 
> ...


Yup. I cut both cables about 3' from where they were hard wired to the breakers, put a female end coming off the box, and a male end on the long end.

Now I'm an electrician.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I'm going to look really foolish asking this, but i can't seem to locate 400.7
> 
> Did you mean 400.17?
> :surprise:
> ...


My Bad _ I should have stated code year. In the 2014 it is is 400.7 and in the 2017 it is 400.10 :vs_mad:
I was thinking 400.10(B) which points at 400.10(A)(3) 

400.10 Uses Permitted. 
(A) Uses. Flexible cords and flexible cables shall be used only for the following: 
(1) Pendants.
(2) Wiring of luminaires.
_(3) Connection of portable luminaires, portable and mobile signs, or appliances_.
(4) Elevator cables. 
(5) Wiring of cranes and hoists.
(6) Connection of utilization equipment to facilitate frequent interchange.
(7) Prevention of the transmission of noise or vibration. 
(8) Appliances where the fastening means and mechanical connections are specifically designed to permit ready removal for maintenance and repair, and the appliance is intended or identified for flexible cord connection. 
(9) Connection of moving parts. 
(10) Where specifically permitted elsewhere in this Code. 
(11) Between an existing receptacle outlet and an inlet, where the inlet provides power to an additional single receptacle outlet. The wiring interconnecting the inlet to the single receptacle outlet shall be a Chapter 3 wiring method. The inlet, receptacle outlet, and Chapter 3 wiring method, including the flexible cord and fittings, shall be a listed assembly specific for this application. 

_(B) Attachment Plugs. Where used as permitted in 400.10(A)(3), (A)(6), and (A)(8), each flexible cord shall be equipped with an attachment plug and shall be energized from a receptacle outlet or cord connector body. 
_


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

TGGT said:


> Exactly. Passed with flying colors. I have to put a tarp over them now because they are not raintight caps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


This just proves the inspector is an idiot. Does he not realize it is the exact same installation he failed? The length of the cord is the only difference. The isntall has not changed besides that. I hope it didn't cost you too much to shut him up. I would not let him push you around like that in the future.


----------

